# كيفية اختيار محطة للشراء



## عمروعلى3 (19 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخوة الافاضل

يتعرض الكثير من الاعضاء لموقف يحتاجون فيه المساعدة وهو شراء محطة متكاملة فيتسائلون عن احدث الماركات واسعارها واماكن بيعها الخ

ولأوفر على الجميع
قمت بعون الله بإعداد ملف قد يفيد فى ذلك وقدمت فيه الاتى

•*مقدمة ( التعريف بمحطة الرصد المتكاملة ) *​ 
•*الوظائف الرئيسية التى تقوم بها المحطات على اختلاف انواعها *​ 
•*فروق جوهرية بين محطات الرصد *​ 
•*من أشهر الشركات المنتجة وأشهر موديلاتها ووكلائها فى مصر *​ 
•*المواصفات العامة** لـ **Series 10K** من **Sokkia **(**from manual **) *​ 
•*الوظائف التى تقوم بها **Series 10K**( **from manual** ) *​ 
•*مواصفات خاصة لـ**Series 10K**(**from manual **) *​ 
•*ملخص للفروق بين محطات الـ**Series 10K*​ 
•*أمور تساعد فى كيفية اختيار محطة للشراء*​ 

وقمت بالتركيز على *Series 10K** من **Sokkia *
نظرا لشعبية تلك المحطة وانتشارها 

ولكم منى فائق الاحترام


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (28 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا والف الف شكر ليك عاجزين عن شكرك


----------



## abdolkadr (28 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير شكرا لك


----------



## garary (28 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير شكرا لك


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (28 فبراير 2009)

*بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## ykingd (1 مارس 2009)

*مشكور والله يوققك كمان وكمان*​


----------



## ROUDS (1 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
بس انت ذكرت ان الليكا tc407 له شاشتين ولوحتين مفاتيح
انا اللى اعرفه وشفته انه له شاشه ولوحه مفاتيح واحده
هذا ما اذكره وارجوا التصحيح ان كنت مخطا


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (3 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيـــــــــرا


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (3 مارس 2009)

مسكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابوهشوم (3 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكنم
407 و 405 و403
جميعها شكل واحد


----------



## ابوهشوم (3 مارس 2009)

افضل اجهزه توتل على الاطلاق لايكا 1800
لكن سعره غالي شوي


----------



## مهندس دعم فني (4 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك واسمح لي بوضع بعض التعليقات
1 - يفضل ان تكون محطة الرصد بشاشتين كي لا يؤدي تعطل الشاشة الي توقف العمل بالاضافة الي ان بعض الاعمال المساحية تتطلب الرصد متيامن ومتياسر ووجود شاشتين يساعد علي ذللك
2 - وجود اكثر من مركز خدمة وصيانة يوفر الكثير علي العميل ( مثال ذلك شركة القاهرة للاعمال الهندسية والفنية وكيل شركة توبكون اليابانية لها فروع بالقاهرة والاسكندرية واسيوط ) تخدم جميع انحاء الجمهورية
3 - مدي تطور الاجهزة ومواكبتها لتكنولوجيا العصر حيث تتميز بعض الشركات بتزويد العميل باحدث نسخة من برنامج تشغيل المحطة باستمرار وهذه الخدمة مجانية عند بعض الشركات ( مثل شركة القاهرة للاعمال الهندسية والفنية ) بينما تكون مدفوعة عند بعض الشركات الاخري ولاتوجد اساسا في موديلات معينة
4 - تاريخ صنع المحطة حيث توجد بعض الموديلات لم تتحدث منذ عشرة اعوام علي الاقل 
5 - مدي قوة فريق الدعم الفني والتدريب وخدمة مابعد البيع
6 - سعر الصيانة والمعايرة بعد فترة الضمان حيث يعيب بعض الاجهزة ارتفاع اسعار الصيانة ( سوكيا علي سبيل المثال)
7 - اسعار الاكسسورات و قطع الغيار فهل من المعقول ان تكون المحطة ب 34800 ويكون سعر الكابل الخاص بها 1000 جنية بينما توجد كابلات اخري اسعارها لا تتعدي 300 جنية 
8 - ضمان توافر قطع الغيار حيث انه من المفروض ان يكون الحد الادني لها 10 سنوات
9- واخيا كنت اتمني ان تكون المقارنة بين اجهزة سوكيا وتوبكون ولايكا وليس بين اجهزة سوكيا فقط حتي تعم الفائدة حيث تمثل اجهزة توبكون ولايكا نسبة كبيرة من الاجهزة الموجودة داخل جمهورية مصر العربية


----------



## ابوهشوم (4 مارس 2009)

*تمام*



مهندس دعم فني قال:


> بارك الله فيك واسمح لي بوضع بعض التعليقات
> 1 - يفضل ان تكون محطة الرصد بشاشتين كي لا يؤدي تعطل الشاشة الي توقف العمل بالاضافة الي ان بعض الاعمال المساحية تتطلب الرصد متيامن ومتياسر ووجود شاشتين يساعد علي ذللك
> 2 - وجود اكثر من مركز خدمة وصيانة يوفر الكثير علي العميل ( مثال ذلك شركة القاهرة للاعمال الهندسية والفنية وكيل شركة توبكون اليابانية لها فروع بالقاهرة والاسكندرية واسيوط ) تخدم جميع انحاء الجمهورية
> 3 - مدي تطور الاجهزة ومواكبتها لتكنولوجيا العصر حيث تتميز بعض الشركات بتزويد العميل باحدث نسخة من برنامج تشغيل المحطة باستمرار وهذه الخدمة مجانية عند بعض الشركات ( مثل شركة القاهرة للاعمال الهندسية والفنية ) بينما تكون مدفوعة عند بعض الشركات الاخري ولاتوجد اساسا في موديلات معينة
> ...


 :56: شرح راااااااااااااااااائع مشكوووووووووور:84:


----------



## م / البربري (5 مارس 2009)

الاخ الفاضل / عمرو علي 
جزاك الله خيرا 
من خلال قرأتي لموضوعك الممتاز وجدت انك قمت بمقارنة بين ثلاثة انواع TOPCON &LEICA,SOKKIA
وكانت اقلهم سعر هي محطة الرصد GTS235N((توبكون )) وهي ايضا اعلاهم من ناحية الموصفات حيث تمتاز ب
1 - الجهاز مزود بشاشتين ولوحتي مفاتيح كاملة
2- الذاكرة الداخلية 24000 نقطة ( بينما الموديلات الاخري 10000 نقطة)
3 - نقل البيانات بواسطة الكابل العادي و usb
4 - الجهاز مزود بامكانية توقيع تخطيط طريق
5- مدي القياس بعاكس واحد 3000 متر
واسمح لي ن اضيف
1- تتميز شركة القاهرة للاعمال الهندسية والفنية (( وكيل TOPCON)) بوجود فريق دعم فني وتدريب علي اعلي مستوي
2 - تتميز اجهزة توبكون بسهولة الاستخدام
3 - تتميز اجهزة توبكون بانتشارها الواسع داخل جمهورية مصر العربية سواء بالشركات الكبري (هيئة المساحة المصرية - المساحة العسكرية - بتروجيت - المقاولون العرب - النصر العامة - المقاولات المصرية - النيل العامة - شركات مياة الشرب - شركات الصرف الصحي - هيئة حماية الشواطئ - طلعت مصطفي - شركات البترول - ...............) بالاضافة الي الهيئات العامة
4 - تتميز الاجهزة بانتشارها في القطاع الخاص في جميع انحاء الجمهورية للميزاتها العالية وسهولة الاستخدام واسعارها المناسبة
5 - تتوفر في الجامعات والمعاهد الخاصة
6- يوجد للشركة 3 فروع بالقاهرة والاسكندرية واسيوط تخدم جميع انحاء الجمهورية
7 - خدمة ما بعد البيع ممتازة
8- اسعار المعايرة والصيانة ممتازة (( توجد بعض الشركات تكلفة الصيانة بها خرافية )
9- الشركة حاصلة علي شهدة الايزو
10 - تعقد الشركة دورات تدريبية مجانية علي كافة الاجهزة الموردة
11- تقوم الشركة بتوفير جميع الاكسسورات باسعار مناسبة
12 - ضمان توافر قطع الغيار 10 سنوات
13 - تقم الشركة بتحديث السوفت وير مجانا لاي محطة رصد

م / احمد فوزي


----------



## 3alo (21 أبريل 2009)

اسلام عليكم،زملائي المساحين،اريد مساعدتكم في ما يخص leica TCA-1800 ابحت عن الكتاب الخاص بها و ان امكن البرامج الخاصة بها.و شكرا


----------



## مهندس رواوص (21 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير على هذا الموضوع...


----------



## طوكر (22 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## صلاح الدين يحيي (23 أبريل 2009)

طبعا مع احترامي الشديد لجميع اجهزة المساحة فقد لفت نظري نقطتين مهمتين جدا في أجهزة تريمبل 
أولا ::قوة الاجهزة و أمكانيتها العالية ....و ده مش مهم 
ثانيا :: قوة فريق عمل تريمبل و الدعم الفني و الحلول المساحية التي يمكن ان يفيدوكم بها 
على فكرة انا مش معاهم بس انا جربت اجهزة كثيرة بدون ذكر اسمائها وطبعا كان الاعتماد في حل المشاكل على النفس خلاف مهندسين تريمبل ممكن يفيدوكم في الحلول المساحية و ممكن تجربوا بنفسكم .... يمكنكم الاتصال على المهندس هاني زكريا مدير فرع الرياض فهو علامة في الحلول المساحية ....
م / صلاح قنديل


----------



## tears my eyes (24 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاكم خيرا(مساح/ماهر طلعت البسيوني) [email protected]


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## احمد حسن سيد (26 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## بسيم85 (9 فبراير 2010)

كل الشكر لك يا أستاذ عمرو علي على هذا الملف القيّم


----------



## abdelsamad (1 مارس 2010)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## ezy_sh (1 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السيد الفخراني (3 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
تحياتي ليكم 
ممكن اسعار التوتل استيشن الجديد والمستعمل في الاسواق
و جزاكم الله خيرااااا

:14:


----------



## farhan76 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك *جزاك الله خيـرا*


----------



## adamm (21 سبتمبر 2011)

chokran


----------



## ابوعاصى فيصل (3 نوفمبر 2011)

اشكرك


----------



## محمد عثمان السيدح (5 مارس 2012)

شكرا"


----------



## ahmed_egy_74 (7 مارس 2012)

اجهزه لايكا زي مانت عايز ممكن تخفض في سعره تطلب جهاز بفيس واحد بس


----------



## سترويكا (24 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## قاسم حسين عبد (12 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع.


----------



## صقر العايد (14 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------

